# Karimunjawa, truly hidden paradise



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

My brother just returned from his holiday in Karimunjawa Island near Island of Java, Indonesia
Some nice pics he managed to take

Karimunjawa Island (top) Menjangan Besar Island (Middle) Menjangan kecil Island (Bottom)









Karimunjawa map









Menyawakan Island (Turtle resort)









Krakal Kecil Island









Bengkoang Island









Geleang Island









Katang Island









Kembar Island









Krakal Besar Island









Kumbang Island


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Transportation to Karimunjawa 









Transportation to Karimunjawa - KMC Kartini 1


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Sunset

Sunset from Menyawakan Island


















Sunset from Menjangan Besar Island


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Corals, 











Play with the sharks....!!!!











Menjangan Kecil Island









Nirwana Beach


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Wonderful pics !!! Never heard of the island even Im in KL. 
Have you been to Natuna Islands ??


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Clean and beautiful.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks for sharing kay:!


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*KARIMUN JAWA*







​
I have been here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

WOW..........Soooooooooo beaultiful !


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Very very nice.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*More....*

















​


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Great !!!


----------



## IlEstAndré (Nov 14, 2006)

Im so building a villa there 2 bedroom 2.5 baths, not big, not small, a porch covered by the trees by the beach. Wooden exterior with a palm roof. I can picture it now.

Great area though


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

​


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

I miss this place...


----------

